# Shedding Season



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Give him a warm bath to loosen the hair and then when he's almost dry go over him really well with a shedding blade like a furminator. :beauty:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope it works. I was looking at it and thinking this might make a good snow suit to keep snow out of poodle fur, especially the pompoms.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Second on the shedding blade. When I had Springer Spaniels, I couldn't do without.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

reraven123 said:


> Give him a warm bath to loosen the hair and then when he's almost dry go over him really well with a shedding blade like a furminator. :beauty:




I have an double row undercoat rake which does a better job than the oster blades I had. I use it every day but it does not seem enough. I need to add the bath part which I am very lazy about. Kit is a pain to get into the tub. She goes limp and rolls over like a child having a tantrum. She does not want to be picked up and esp not for a shower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is a single coated breed, but when I brushed her the other day she seemed to be shedding more coat than was left on her! Three warm days and it came out in handfuls. Fortunately she is tiny and soon brushed - don't think I could stay on top of it with a big dog.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

There must be some kind of brush that you can attach to a vaccum cleaner on the market ? That would be neat. Or else just vaccum clean the dog with an accessories that won’t hurt ?


----------



## wrathfulmom (Aug 9, 2017)

We have a Siberian Husky, I swear I can brush enough fur off him to make a new one on a daily basis right now! 
We just use a rake normally. This is my new favorite I found last year that Gunner actually seems to tolerate the longest and it does a decent job removing undercoat. https://chi.com/product/chi-long-hair-massaging-brush-shedding-rake-combo/

I’ve heard good things about blow outs from a grooming salon, or diy if you have a high velocity dryer. Warm bath then use the dryer to literally blow all the loose undercoat out.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Shedding breed? Would you mean our German Shedder? His shedding season lasts from the end of February to the end of November. We have no carpets and sweep up tumbleweeds almost every day. When it is truly terrible we take him out in the yard and rake him out. The hair flies away and I suppose has lined many bird nests over the years.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Shedding breed? Would you mean our German Shedder? His shedding season lasts from the end of February to the end of November. We have no carpets and sweep up tumbleweeds almost every day. When it is truly terrible we take him out in the yard and rake him out. The hair flies away and I suppose has lined many bird nests over the years.


GSD are also prodigious shedders but their hair doesn’t float in the air. Kit’s hair is everywhere and I’ve taken it around the word lol. 

Paul says if we ever consider another large breed, it should only be a spoo! Lucky doesn’t shed, bark, chew, or really misbehave at all. The grooming requirements is actually much less than the frequent vacuuming. However, I can’t get mad at Kit. She is such a silly cuddly clown that makes you laugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow0160 said:


> GSD are also prodigious shedders but their hair doesn’t float in the air. Kit’s hair is everywhere and I’ve taken it around the word lol.
> 
> Paul says if we ever consider another large breed, it should only be a spoo! Lucky doesn’t shed, bark, chew, or really misbehave at all. The grooming requirements is actually much less than the frequent vacuuming. However, I can’t get mad at Kit. She is such a silly cuddly clown that makes you laugh.
> 
> ...


That is very true, Peeves' sheds go straight to the floor.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dechi said:


> There must be some kind of brush that you can attach to a vaccum cleaner on the market ? That would be neat. Or else just vaccum clean the dog with an accessories that won’t hurt ?


Furminator makes one of their tools which attaches to a vacuum hose. With our beagles Mom would vacuum them with the round brush dusting attachment. Daisy would follow her around the house while Mom was vacuuming and Daisy was just vibrating with excitement waiting her turn to get vacuumed.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dechi said:


> There must be some kind of brush that you can attach to a vaccum cleaner on the market ? That would be neat. Or else just vaccum clean the dog with an accessories that won’t hurt ?




I have the dyson slicker brush attachment. Unfortunately, it is a pain to use. Kit also tries to eat the attachment it while kicking me as well. Lucky is much more corporative with grooming.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Here is the doggy leotard. Shed Defender finally arrived. She looks like she is gonna introduce Apple’s new product launch.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hahahahaha that is gold


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG, that photo is priceless.

My daughter sent me a video of her retired horses in her backyard - she has 4 and they are all blowing their coats, as well as her rough collie who has a particularly gorgeous and luxurious coat. If you saw the fur coming off all those animals - OMG you could drown in it.

I love having a poodle.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Warm bath, blow dry call your local groomer say you need your double coated dog bathed and blown dry to remove the shedding coat. They may gulp depending on breed but will do it and YES it is well worth the cost of not having to pickup the new dog full of blown out hair you will have scattered all over your grooming room, up your nose, in your eyes and mouth and even under your clothes. Giggle helped a bit with a friends German Shedder one year... it was an experience I will not forget.


----------

